# للإيجار شقة 250م سوبر هاى لوكس تطل على مكرم عبيد بإحدى متفرعاته بمدينة نصر



## Waseetk_Estate (14 فبراير 2012)

*للإيجار شقة 250م سوبر هاى لوكس تطل على مكرم عبيد بإحدى متفرعاته بمدينة نصر 
شقة بشــارع متفرع من مكـرم عبيد وتطل عليه الفيو أروع من خيال تطل على حديقة 
بالدور التاسع كاملة المرافق والخدمات و2 اسانسير قريبة من سيتى ستارز
مكونة من 3 غرفة نوم + ريسبشن 4 قطع + مطبخ كبييير + 2 حمام 
السعر المطلوب شهريا 2500ج الفان جنيه مصرى لا غير
للإستعلام والإستفسار والمعاينة نرجو التواصل معنا
كل ما تتمناه وأكثر مع وسيطك

شركة وسيطك للتسويق العقارى وخدمة رجال الأعمال
كبرى شركات التسويق العقارى وخدمة رجال الأعمال بمصر والعالم العربى
Waseetk Company for realestate marketing and service business
Leading realestate marketing and service business co. in Egypt and the Arab world
م/بسام الهواري 01003403468
م/عمرو الوليدي 01068083588
ت.مكتب 24734245-00202
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
العنوان : 4 عمارات المقاولون العرب بجوار أولاد رجب , الحى الثامن مدينة نصر بالقاهرة
المعاينة مجانية
*​ 
__________________

شركة وسيطك العقارية 
كبرى شركات التسويق العقارى وخدمة رجال الاعمال فى مصر والعالم العربى ​002-24734245 - 01068083588 - 01003403468​


----------

